# Hutch help



## Rebecca15 (Jun 14, 2014)

This is my rabbit hutch:







The two rabbits don't live together so we took the ramp out and blocked off the gap so that they have a level each. I wanted to attach two runs to the hutch so that they have a permanent run each. I don't know how to do it so that the rabbit at the top would get it to his run. Any advice?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i would advise getting your rabbits neutered and attempting to bond them they would be much happier

that hutch is not suitable as is, each level is much too small, you need a minimum of a 6ft x 2ft single or a 5ft x 2ft double that they have accses to BOTH levels of, you also need an attached run of 6ft x 4ft, that bottom hutch is also far from suitable, it has no real sheltered sleeping area, so keeping them seperate you would need to buy a new hutch (as well as using that one) and 2 new runs

buns need other bunny company to live a happy life, so they would hugely benafit from being neutered, you can then use that set up as is while they are recovering from their op (6-8 weeks) then bond them and attach a nice large run to the hutch and have 2 happy buns


----------



## tallmama (Sep 8, 2013)

Is there a reason you are keeping them apart?


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Lil Miss was not at all rude!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello and welcome.

You've come to the right place for advice, and there are some really experienced people on here, and we are always happy to help.

I'm sure that lilmiss wasn't meaning to offend. She is extremely knowledgeable.

It is hard to tell he big your hutch is from the photo.

The recommended hutch size is 6ft by 2ft, with permanent access to a large, weather proofed, escape proof, covered run. A pair of average rabbits needs an overall space of 45/50 square foot.

A double storey 5ft by 2ft hutch is about as small as you should go. Again, it needs to be attached to a large run.

If your rabbits aren't yet spayed/neutered, you could well find that having this done would enable you to bond them together.

Then it would be easier to attach the hutch to a run.

We have one large walk-in enclosure with double hutches inside - much easier for cleaning, and interacting with the rabbits.

We have another 6ft double storey hutch that we attached to a nearby run with a runaround tunnel.

Have a look at the runaround tunnels. They might help.
Runaround: Rabbit and Guinea Pig Runs


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if they are not neutered it will be hormones causing them to fight, rabbits very rarely hate other rabbit company, are they neutered? if not get them done and try bond them again.

the hutch looks to be 5ft x 2ft which as a double is fine aslong as it is used as a double, there are plenty of items in the picture to give the scale of the size, its also NOT custom made, i have seen loads of them in shops before infact actually just a quick google search for 5ft x 2ft hutch brings up


























not a custom job at all, i know my rabbit hutches


----------



## Rebecca15 (Jun 14, 2014)

When we bought the hutch, the person told us that it was custom made, so I thought it was.
I'm only 15 and I am trying my best to do what is right for these rabbits. I did want to get them neutered and living together but I can't afford it and my parents won't pay for it. I am saving up to get them neutered but I won't have enough money until September. I just wanted to know if it was possible to attach two runs so that they could have more room for now.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Keep an eye on local rabbit rescues....sometimes they have special offers whereby local vets offer discounted neutering. 
The only thing I can think of is you could buy Runaround pipe to fasten onto the hutch front and lead down to a run, but that in itself won't be cheap. Your best option might be to use one big run and give them turns in it for now. But site it away from the hutch so that they can't see each other and wind each other up. Or put a towel over the run side facing the hutches to block the vision. Make sure they have somewhere to shelter in the run away from sun and rain and predators if they get scared. I wouldn't leave them out in the run whilst you weren't knocking around just in case a fox got in your garden. 
In terms of finances rabbits can be very expensive if they fall ill. vaccinations are costly & if they need dental treatment than can run into hundreds of pounds. It's a good idea to save to have a contingency fund....not easy when you are 15!....and i hope your parents will help out as you seem to be taking it seriously to improve your rabbits well being


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

I wonder if (and I don't mean this unkindly) you might think about rehoming one of your rabbits? It's true that they are social creatures, but clearly the current situation isn't really working. Provided that you were prepared to give the remaining rabbit a lot of attention (ideally bringing it indoors for a while each day - they are easy to toilet train) it could be a very happy bunny despite being a singleton.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

BlaiseinHampshire said:


> I wonder if (and I don't mean this unkindly) you might think about rehoming one of your rabbits? It's true that they are social creatures, but clearly the current situation isn't really working. Provided that you were prepared to give the remaining rabbit a lot of attention (ideally bringing it indoors for a while each day - they are easy to toilet train) it could be a very happy bunny despite being a singleton.


The rescues are overflowing at the moment with rabbits who are badly neglected queuing up for a place. These rabbits in the thread aren't in dire need, they look well loved & looked after, it's just their accommodation could be better. Their owner looks to be heading in the right direction once funds allow so I don't think for the sake of a few months that rehoming one would be in it's best interests.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Lopside, I was thinking more of rehoming directly to a friend or family member, but I take your point


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Rebecca15 said:


> When we bought the hutch, the person told us that it was custom made, so I thought it was.
> I'm only 15 and I am trying my best to do what is right for these rabbits. I did want to get them neutered and living together but I can't afford it and my parents won't pay for it. I am saving up to get them neutered but I won't have enough money until September. I just wanted to know if it was possible to attach two runs so that they could have more room for now.


The Runaround tubing would work, but it is costly (see my earlier link). In theory, you could have one tube going one way and another going to a run the other way. But it would be expensive.

It might be a good idea to look out for another similar hutch - I picked up one locally a while ago on Ebay for £50, which I keep flat packed as an emergency hutch (you never know!).

It's like this.

Rose Cottage Hutch for Rabbits and Guinea Pigs by Pets at Home (In Store Only) | Pets At Home

keep an eye on Preloved and Gumtree too - but always mega clean a secondhand hutch.

Then watch out for some cheap runs.

I'm afraid that rabbits can be expensive pets.



Lopside said:


> Keep an eye on local rabbit rescues....sometimes they have special offers whereby local vets offer discounted neutering.
> The only thing I can think of is you could buy Runaround pipe to fasten onto the hutch front and lead down to a run, but that in itself won't be cheap. Your best option might be to use one big run and give them turns in it for now. But site it away from the hutch so that they can't see each other and wind each other up. Or put a towel over the run side facing the hutches to block the vision. Make sure they have somewhere to shelter in the run away from sun and rain and predators if they get scared. I wouldn't leave them out in the run whilst you weren't knocking around just in case a fox got in your garden.
> In terms of finances rabbits can be very expensive if they fall ill. vaccinations are costly & if they need dental treatment than can run into hundreds of pounds. It's a good idea to save to have a contingency fund....not easy when you are 15!....and i hope your parents will help out as you seem to be taking it seriously to improve your rabbits well being





BlaiseinHampshire said:


> Lopside, I was thinking more of rehoming directly to a friend or family member, but I take your point


I think it is clear that the OP loves her rabbits and is trying to do the best she can, so rehoming isn't necessary.


----------

